# 

## LAEN

,   12  2012      ?  
,         31         ! :)      37%,       ,   11% ! 
 :  
,       9  2012  (   )    135,71 .  ,     : 
135,71 .  0,8  0,9= 97,71 .  
    27.04.2012 ()   135,71  1,02  1,1= 152,27 .  
:  
    (  ) 
 
   /    
01.01-20.01 / 1,02 
21.01-31.01 / 0,86 
01.02-29.02 / 0,95 
01.03-31.03 / 1,01 
01.04-27.04 / 1,02 
28.04-08.05 / 1,03 
09.05 / 0,8 
10.05-31.05 / 1,01 
01.06-31.08 / 1,07 
01.09-30.09 / 1,02 
01.10-24.12 / 0,93 
25.12-30.12 / 1,1 
31.12 / 0,7  
         ,   ,    ,      .   
    (  ) 

   /    
, ,  / 1,0 
³- / 0,9 
ϒ,  / 1,1

----------

)

----------


## Olio

:    100 (),         ,            "",      :)

----------

